# Thinking to study *Level 5 International Cullinary Arts*, is it a good choice?



## wangsit (Sep 12, 2015)

First of all, I would like to introduce myself.
I am 25 years old, with bachelor of economics.

Thinking to study and trying to migrate to New Zealand next year.

My education agency said that I have several options.
- 1 YEAR DIPLOMA in Business - level 7 (This will lead me to office job)
- 1 YEAR DIPLOMA in Hospitality - level 7 (This will lead me to office job)
- 1 YEAR POST GRADUATE DIPLOMA - level 8 (This will lead me to office job)
- 2 YEAR DIPLOMA in CULINARY ARTS - Level 5
My study agency said that it is better to take
- 2 YEAR DIPLOMA in CULINARY ARTS - Level 5
Because getting getting work Visa in Culinary Arts is easier.
In Culinary Arts, atleast I have to get level Cook/Commis

Meanwhile, to get work Visa in Office Jobs,
I have to get job in level Supervisor/ senior staff/ Manager
Which I think quite hard.

And when I trying to get PR,
In Cullinary Arts, atleast I have to get level Chef/Chef de partie-Medium Level.
In Office Jobs, I have to get level Manager-that is hard.

I have been working in Kitchen Hand in Australia, it is hard work.
But, I can manage it.

So, I am thinking to study in Cornell, Auckland next year.

However, I would like to know your opinion.
1. What is current job condition in New Zealand? is it good? In the next 2-3 years? I am worried whether I can manage get the job in required level.
2. Do you know other best option to study Cullinary Arts than Cornell?
3.How to search affordable rent in New Zealand?
4.How to search part time job in New Zealand? or
What is website's name that frequently used to search job in New Zealand?

A reply would be greatly appreciated.
I dont know if this is the right place to put my thread.
Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

wangsit said:


> First of all, I would like to introduce myself.
> I am 25 years old, with bachelor of economics.
> 
> Thinking to study and trying to migrate to New Zealand next year.
> ...


1. Research www.seek.co.nz for vacancies and have a look at www.careers.govt.nz for further details about your occupation in NZ.
There is no crystal ball that will tell you anything of the future.
2. Just google culinary arts courses NZ and you should find links to all universities that offer the course.
3. www.trademe.co.nz 
4. www.trademe.co.nz or www.seek.co.nz


----------



## wangsit (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for your response.

Is Auckland have friendly lgbt group in gaming?


----------

